
Founder's Fund Transparent Term Sheet - jfc
http://www.foundersfund.com/termsheet/
======
sdpurtill
Longtime HN member here. We created this project at Founders Fund over the
last month and a half to give startup founders and employees an idea of the
economic ramifications that follow from a term sheet. We have thoroughly
vetted the underying model from some of the top attorneys in the valley and
hope this can become a go-to for those raising money.

All comments and questions are welcome, I'll be here all day.

~~~
gojomo
Nice tool!

Rather than providing one exit value, a graph over a range could be helpful,
to illustrate key thresholds, like the slope-change introduced by preferences
or the exit values needed to provide the founders/VCs a particular return.

Also, adding an optional 'months to exit' would allow displaying the effective
internal rates-of-return for a given exit value.

~~~
rabbitonrails
There's also <http://preferredreturn.com/calculator> that has the graphing you
describe and the ability to add multiple rounds. However, the FF one has a
better interface for convertible debt & early stage.

------
nrmehta
So awesome. Nice work and very good for the startup community. One minor "nice
to have" request would be to show the VC Series A ownership in a dynamic calc.
Since many VCs optimize for 20% ownership or whatever, it's helpful to plan
out various scenarios to see the ownership there (obviously it's easy to
calculate so no big deal but might be helpful).

------
rbedi
This is a great tool! Nice work. I posted a similar tool on HN a while ago,
which can be helpful if you want to click into the spreadsheet to see the
calculations.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4263459>

------
josdewolk
Dear Founder's Fund team, thank you for creating this.

------
001sky
"The world's most irritating not-quite contract"

The Big picture is often a function of fine details.

